# Production sale wanting opinions?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im thinking of going to this production sale in Sept. I haven't been able to make it to any this year an this one is pretty close to me. I have my eye on a couple lot 11 but that pic doesn't show her back end very well would make a decision after seeing her in person. Lot 47 is another but again not a good pic. Im liking lot 58 but she is standing on a hill.

What do you guys think of lots 72,73 an 82? Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess a link would help lol!!!

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public0.php


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The Labor Day Classic? Some of your numbers don't have pics, so I wanted to make sure I was looking at the right sale.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am thinking she means the SW Missouri sale. The pics correspond with her descriptions so I think I clicked on the right one, but I know nothing about judging a meat goat and little about judging a dairy goat, so all I can say is they all look good to me.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

#72 is my favorite out of your numbers. #47 and #73 about a tie for second.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

When I posted that link I tested it an it went to the SW MO Meat Goat Producers catalog. Checked it again an took me to the list of Production page weird. Sorry about that it is the SW MO Meat Goat Producers catalog.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mmiller said:


> When I posted that link I tested it an it went to the SW MO Meat Goat Producers catalog. Checked it again an took me to the list of Production page weird. Sorry about that it is the SW MO Meat Goat Producers catalog.


It's not your fault. I was looking at Boergoats.com earlier today. That site remembers your cookies and takes you back to where you were before.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im really liking 72 as well. Funny anyone else scroll up an down when trying to decided on what goat when looking at catalogs online lol. 1 to 2 goats will be all I can fit on my place.

Does 72 neck tie into her shoulder good. Im just learning the ins an outs of meat goat conformation an its seems alil off? Could just be me.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Lot 47 % doe looks really clean fronted with some very good base width. Check her ABGA# and see if she has progency points. She was in their show string for awhile, hence her first kidding wasn't until she was 3yo. She is past her show prime and there are a lot of sales going on, so she might sell for cheap. 

Lot 72 has the same Sire as lot 47. She is exposed to that Stink son that sells in 66. I saw that buck a few months ago, he's okay. But, take a look at him and her real good. Maybe something worth while if the money is right. Late list in the sale may sell for less than expected.

Lot 73 Nice % doe. With the same Sire as the prior lots. Maybe something to look at. Probably a big soggy brood doe, which if that's what you are looking for, she looks and sounds like a good one.

Lot 82 is 5 yo and another big soggy brood doe. Check her bite and teeth really good. Watch her walk. Look her over really good. A few miles on her. Sounds like she produced a singlet last kidding, probably why they are dumping her.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would also look at:

Lot 15 1.5yo doe exposed to Dirty. I normally really like the stuff out of Prostock. Usually very level, long, and thick does. This doe is standing funny and looks like she is in pasture condition. She may not be as steep in the rump as she looks in the picture. Check her teats closely.

Lot 27 Jan kid. Maybe worth looking at in person.

Lot 34 Her Sire put his mark on her. Check her teats close. Maybe a defect/DQ

Lot 38 Big volume % doe. 

Lot 53 %doe there is no picture but her Sire's line is really good. Take a glance at her. She is also exposed to Dirty.

Lot 68 % doe nice clean look to her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was looking at the wrong sale too... I'm thinking "why did she pick all the ones without pictures?"  

I like #72 the most from your list! She is a NICE doe! From the picture anyways. Definitely take a look at her and the other possibilities really good in person. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

There are some goats in that sale that appear to have never seen feed. It's hard to compare them to the ones who have been fed. It's possible there are some diamonds in the rough to be had if you are working on a budget. The adult does that recently raised kids will be thinner in comparison as well. That's not to say you should forgive every skinny goat and buy anything that is cheap. But if you can look at the individual consigner's lots and pick the most correct goat they are offering, you might forgive some things as it might not be the goat's fault. Not always easy, but maybe worth thinking about. 
My favorite goat by the pictures is #34.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I picked Lot 34 really quick also. Good structure and flashy. If she was in Labor Day Classic Sale at Shawnee she may go $2000+ if she is all that she looks like in the picture.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Want to add that this is most likely the best time to buy this weekend. There have been a lot of sales and there are several this weekend. A lot of folks are on vacaction for the last holiday of the summer. You maybe able to get some bargins. I am kind of thinking about going to Shawnee tomorrow with the goat hauler and check book.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Looks like I got a lot of homework to do. I will have to take a list with me lol. Right now Im leaning towards 47 an 72 but that could change when I get there. I will be checking out lot 53 since there is no pic. I have never heard of the Prostock lines so gonna do some homework there also. Thanks again you guys have me considering ones that I past over. Sometimes it is hard to look past the less conditioned goats to see what they could be. Maybe by sale date they will have put alil more weight on an it will be easier for me to sort thur them. Who knows what Ill come home with!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Probably a big soggy brood doe, which if that's what you are looking for, she looks and sounds like a good one.
> 
> Lot 82 is 5 yo and another big soggy brood doe. Check her bite and teeth really good. Watch her walk. Look her over really good. A few miles on her. Sounds like she produced a singlet last kidding, probably why they are dumping her.


What does that mean? A big soggy brood doe? Just wondering I haven't heard a doe called soggy before.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

So far I've managed to pick up one doe who's due to kid in Oct. We are alil over half way thur the sale. Hoping to pick up at least one more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

mmiller said:


> So far I've managed to pick up one doe who's due to kid in Oct. We are alil over half way thur the sale. Hoping to pick up at least one more.


Also #72 that I was interested in an some of yuns liked sold for 1600.00. Nice doe just alil outta my price range.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry that wasn't lot 72 that brought that. Sale is done an I get to bring home lots 11 an 73. Very happy with them. Headed home will try to post pics today if the sun is still up when we get them settled in.


----------

